
Samsung is teaming with PayPal for mobile payments on a watch - coreymgilmore
https://gigaom.com/2014/09/19/samsung-is-teaming-with-paypal-for-mobile-payments-on-a-watch/
======
HalcyonicStorm
But does consumer demand exist for this sort of thing? As a computerist in my
mid-20s working in the NYC area, my peers and I have cash to burn on cool tech
toys, but this doesn't seem that fun.

